# Joanns fleece?



## smudgethehedge (Apr 3, 2011)

So today I decided to go to Joann's fabrics to buy some fleece, not knowing that there was a 50% off sale on fleece! On top of that I had a 20% off coupon so all in all it was like, 70% off! I just wanted to tell everybody that there was a 50% off sale on the blizzard fleece at Joann's


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

That's a very good deal!


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

They had that same deal like a month ago and I had an extra 10% off coupon, ended up getting like $40 (AFTER savings) of fleece. made like 10 liners and about as many sleeping bags and I still have fabric left over. I love sales....


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

I was at my local JoAnn's yesterday and saw this too. I was actually wondering if anyone else on this forum uses Blizzard fleece for their hedgie liners and if they have had any problems with it after frequent washings. I was hesitant to buy it because it didn't specifically say it was anti-pill.


----------



## Ava99 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have one liner that is just Blizzard fleece, all the rest are anti-pill (the sale I was talking about was on anti-pill prints, now that I think about it, a prior sale was on blizzards only)
I've noticed that my original two liners (made before I got Westley), both anti-pill solids, have begun to pill (even though they aren't supposed to..) they are a lot less soft than any of my newer ones.
I've only used the blizzard fleece once (it's my second favorite, right behind the camo.) so I'm not sure how well it holds up to multiple washings.

I may have accidentally gotten blizzard fleece for those original two and not known it, because I haven't noticed the problem with any of my other...11 liners


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

lehaley said:


> I was at my local JoAnn's yesterday and saw this too. I was actually wondering if anyone else on this forum uses Blizzard fleece for their hedgie liners and if they have had any problems with it after frequent washings. I was hesitant to buy it because it didn't specifically say it was anti-pill.


I have better luck with anti-pill fleece and I also feel that the anti-pill is a better quality fabric overall; however, after you wash and use a liner or snuggle sack enough you will get some kind of pilling no matter what kind you use. It just isn't as severe with the anti-pill, in my 
experience.

Hanging everything to dry instead of using the dryer helps a lot with keeping pilling at bay also. But the dryer does add fluffiness, so there are pros and cons to both.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Not all fleece is created equal, even if its the same kind of fleece. I find sometimes even different colours of the same fleece, same manufacturer, wear differently. 

One time I bought some beautiful thick velvet feeling fleece. Darn stuff was waterproof. They'd pee on it and that puddle of pee would still be sitting on top of the fleece the next morning. It's no different even after multiple washings. Glad I didn't stock up on it. :lol:


----------



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Nancy, just to comment on your waterproof fleece, hahahah. 

Yeah that's the kind I have a hard time finding, it's used in pads and diapers to make sure the flannel absorbs the liquid and doesn't travel through. 

Love it in that application, would most definatly freak when using it for a hedgie liner though.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Not all fleece is created equal, even if its the same kind of fleece. I find sometimes even different colours of the same fleece, same manufacturer, wear differently.
> 
> One time I bought some beautiful thick velvet feeling fleece. Darn stuff was waterproof. They'd pee on it and that puddle of pee would still be sitting on top of the fleece the next morning. It's no different even after multiple washings. Glad I didn't stock up on it. :lol:


Thats pretty gross... I do like the fleece like that for maybe a blanket but for a hedgehog liner :shock: (even though it would spoil them to have such nice fabric...  ) The puddles wouldn't be my cup of tea :lol:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Fabricland sells waterproof flannel and when I was still sewing and selling, I was considering buying it to make lap pads but there was never a pattern that said buy me. :lol:


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I've actually found that I like the blizzard fleece better than the anti-pill. I'm pretty sure the liners I had for Lily's first cage were anti-pill and now, after so many washings, they're definitely looking pretty ratty. They're thin too, and I only use one layer, so they're not very comfortable. This last time I went and hit a 50% sale, it was on blizzard too, and I got a ton of it. All of her current liners for her big cage are made out of it and I've done a couple washings of it by now and haven't noticed any unfortunate results from that. It's still nice and fluffy and soft.  I don't have too much a problem with the pilling because Lily isn't much of a digger unless she's in her kitty carrier or in my lap.


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

Lilysmommy said:


> I've actually found that I like the blizzard fleece better than the anti-pill. I'm pretty sure the liners I had for Lily's first cage were anti-pill and now, after so many washings, they're definitely looking pretty ratty. They're thin too, and I only use one layer, so they're not very comfortable. This last time I went and hit a 50% sale, it was on blizzard too, and I got a ton of it. All of her current liners for her big cage are made out of it and I've done a couple washings of it by now and haven't noticed any unfortunate results from that. It's still nice and fluffy and soft.  I don't have too much a problem with the pilling because Lily isn't much of a digger unless she's in her kitty carrier or in my lap.


I like the blizzard too, I think its more plush than the anti-pill..


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Good to know. I think I'll go pick up some of the Blizzard fleece today. I was going to wait until it's closer to when I'm bringing my new hedgie home, but this deal is way too good to pass up!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Nancy said:


> Not all fleece is created equal, even if its the same kind of fleece. I find sometimes even different colours of the same fleece, same manufacturer, wear differently.
> 
> One time I bought some beautiful thick velvet feeling fleece. Darn stuff was waterproof. They'd pee on it and that puddle of pee would still be sitting on top of the fleece the next morning. It's no different even after multiple washings. Glad I didn't stock up on it. :lol:


That is too funny! Sounds like something that would happen to me! But, yes I notice that too. Every fabric even though same overall kind can be different. I recently bought some and the first time I washed it, it looked like it had been being used for years when I pulled it up. Then there are others that handle washing just fine. Trial and error.


----------

